# Petrol...lack of



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I went for a drive in the Scoob tonight and the local Shell was closed, so went to the next one and only V-power was left. 

Time to fill ya tanks or you might be caught short for the weekend.

Anders


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Wonder why that is? its not like its cheap! lol Its upto 1.37 at my local adsa


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Strike action planned, I guess people are pannic buying already...so I joined in and filled both Scoob and GTR. Got a funny look from the Shell garage dude, like he wasn't sure if it was me again, lol.


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

I noticed on the stv news at 8.20 tonight the petrol lorry drivers have voted to strike, not sure when it starts though.....

So I filled up at the local shell and they charged me 1.469 per liter.....


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Ahh right for a second there I hoped it was strike over petrol prices! Ahh well £2 a litre here we come!


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

Already hit 2.00 Euros per litre in some parts of Germany!  but at least i won the bet i made with the misses last year


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Glad I filled up earlier in the week, local Shell has no V-power left.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

My two locall shell havnt got V Power ***55357;***56851;

Went around to two more finally when I did 
find one with VPower when it come to my turn there
was none left. 
Burnt £40 fuel in both 32,34 and still could not get fuel. 

Well ****ing ****ed off


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry lads abit off topic 

What if you fill VPower in barrels and then put it into the car

Will that make any difference


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

nazams said:


> Sorry lads abit off topic
> 
> What if you fill VPower in barrels and then put it into the car
> 
> Will that make any difference


That's fine :thumbsup: (if you decant in your kitchen, make sure the cookers off) :flame:


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

B'have said:


> That's fine :thumbsup: (if you decant in your kitchen, make sure the cookers off) :flame:


I think I will not be doing that after what happend to this
women in York!!!!!!!

Strictley away from danger


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

B'have said:


> if you decant in your kitchen, make sure the cookers off :flame:


I can't help feel that was natural selection at work.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

MiGTR said:


> I can't help feel that was natural selection at work.


+1

exactly what i said to my boss earlier today!

On a more depressing note i just had to fill up with vpower and it cost £1.56/l!!!!
It was 3rd shell station lucky though so had to do it


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

It's because of all the sheep muppets. Strike is not even confirmed yet and even if it is its a 7 days notice period before 1st action.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

MiGTR said:


> I can't help feel that was natural selection at work.


Exactly that. Scary thing, when I explained what happens with petrol and a nearby naked flame to my wife, she had no idea. She does now. Phew!


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

Anders_R35 said:


> Strike action planned, I guess people are pannic buying already...so I joined in and filled both Scoob and GTR. Got a funny look from the Shell garage dude, like he wasn't sure if it was me again, lol.


There you go.

That's exactly what the problem is.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Anders_R35 said:


> Strike action planned, I guess people are pannic buying already...so I joined in and filled both Scoob and GTR. Got a funny look from the Shell garage dude, like he wasn't sure if it was me again, lol.


Bellends like this is the problem. I fill up when i need it, like when the light comes on.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

SklyaFett said:


> Bellends like this is the problem. I fill up when i need it, like when the light comes on.


If I trusted your advice my tank would have been dry this weekend. The closest three Shell stations are all out of V-Power since Friday.

The problem was the bellend on TV who prompted the panic buying. At that point you can either join in, or get caught short.

Not a bellend, someone who planned a drive this weekend and was able to with a full tank of fuel


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

This was one of the few times I was glad I needed only Super Unleaded as Jo Public is stupid enough not to buy it as it cost a bit more, but prepared to sit in a que for an hour waiting for unleaded LOL MUPPETS


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Can the 35's run on standard unleaded or does it have to be super?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I don't think I have ever had a car that runs on anything below 97 RON !! All my cars have been tuned and mapped for high octane fuel - even my diesel!! LOL


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Steve said:


> I don't think I have ever had a car that runs on anything below 97 RON !! All my cars have been tuned and mapped for high octane fuel - even my diesel!! LOL




I just thought the 35 would of been mapped for standard unleaded.
It was quite strange to see all the fiestas and daily run abouts filling up on 97 ron when the standard unleaded had run out! I cant recall the last car I had that ran on standard either!


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Anders_R35 said:


> If I trusted your advice my tank would have been dry this weekend. The closest three Shell stations are all out of V-Power since Friday.
> 
> The problem was the bell end on TV who prompted the panic buying. At that point you can either join in, or get caught short.
> 
> Not a bell end, someone who planned a drive this weekend and was able to with a full tank of fuel


Well I went out today to get fuel. When I needed it I might add, and I got some. And what I mean with my comments is people, like you I might add, all go and panic buy and use up all the fuel for no reason. My advice as you put it is fill up normally, along with all the idiots and we would not have this problem. 
Also saying the guy on the TV said too, makes you all look even worse. I mean there was not even a walk out planned at that point. If the guy on TV said kill yourself would you do it? I’m guessing not. Why do people have no common sense these days? 
And I stand by my comment of people being bell ends by panic buying, and by your own admission you joined in so I will label you the same on this issue. But that said you did fill up when you needed it to a point. But do you not see what I'm saying?

Anyways my 2p worth  opcorn:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

SklyaFett said:


> If the guy on TV said kill yourself would you do it? opcorn:




Has this happend? What channel was it on?:thumbsup:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

SklyaFett said:


> Well I went out today to get fuel. When I needed it I might add, and I got some. And what I mean with my comments is people, like you I might add, all go and panic buy and use up all the fuel for no reason. My advice as you put it is fill up normally, along with all the idiots and we would not have this problem.
> Also saying the guy on the TV said too, makes you all look even worse. I mean there was not even a walk out planned at that point. If the guy on TV said kill yourself would you do it? I’m guessing not. Why do people have no common sense these days?
> And I stand by my comment of people being bell ends by panic buying, and by your own admission you joined in so I will label you the same on this issue. But that said you did fill up when you needed it to a point. But do you not see what I'm saying?
> 
> Anyways my 2p worth  opcorn:


I was out for a drive in the Scoob it ran low on fuel. The closest Shell garage was closed, the next Shell garage was out of 95RON so V-power was being used by every non oil burning car.

I had plans for the GTR at the weekend, on Sat a visit to the dealer in Slough and on Sun a trip down the A3 to my cousin. So given the circumstances, I went back for the GTR and brimmed the tank (was just over 1/4 full). I panic bought some fuel, big crime.

The situation around here is clearly different to your neck of the woods, both local Shell garages have NO V-Power and none on the horizon. So thanks for the advice, but I’ll make my own decisions :thumbsup:

How many litres you stick in today?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Anders_R35 said:


> The situation around here is clearly different to your neck of the woods, both local Shell garages have NO V-Power and none on the horizon. So thanks for the advice, but I’ll make my own decisions :thumbsup:


interesting

i've not done a v power / momentum 99 reccy locally yet as my car is still being fixed

could be a real ball-ache for Monday


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

What's up with the car Ed?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> interesting
> 
> i've not done a v power / momentum 99 reccy locally yet as my car is still being fixed
> 
> could be a real ball-ache for Monday


You're not wrong. Tesco momentum is a backup plan but not sure I want to run flat out on track with that in the tank as it was mapped on V-Power.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

bent or broken suspension arm apparently:bawling:

plus some headlamps and a fuel venting issue under warranty


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Never had an issue on track with either V power or Momentum. Car has always been mapped on either of the 2 and I couldnt tell you which was in the tank each time I datalogged.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> bent or broken suspension arm apparently:bawling:
> 
> plus some headlamps and a fuel venting issue under warranty


How did that happen buddy? Hit something or just a fatigue failure?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> bent or broken suspension arm apparently:bawling:
> 
> plus some headlamps and a fuel venting issue under warranty


How long they had the car for, have the got the parts ordered?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

not sure if it is damage or fatigue; I'll find out tomorrow, when the parts are also due

new alcons and pagids on the back means it has been a pricey few weeks

plus I have gained a noticeably flat spot on one of my front alloys from, presumably, a pot hole impact too. So deciding what to do about that.

bit pissed off if the truth be told.... and then there is ****ing fuel


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear that buddy, feel for you.

MH looking after it or have you gone closer to home?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

That's good to hear on the Tesco Momentum :thumbsup:

Ed, you been riding the curbs on track? Wondering if this can cause suspension trouble


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Marshall are doing it

Been happy with their work recently


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Anders_R35 said:


> Ed, you been riding the curbs on track? Wondering if this can cause suspension trouble


couldn't possibly comment:chuckle:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> couldn't possibly comment:chuckle:


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

I put 70 litres of diesel in my van. And a quarter of a tank you say, thats not really a problem is it. If it runs that low I'd say fill it up myself. Thats not panic buying, thats filling up when you need it lol. And thats my point, fill up when you need it. Not put £10 in to top the tank up. Thats what the problem is. Anyways all is cool


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Drove out from central London on the A4 then M4 this morning. No fuel all the way until Chievely services where super was £1.55 /ltr.

Was starting to get a little worried


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

rung around this morning

can't get momentum99 or vpower :bawling:


----------



## Tokaikid (May 7, 2007)

Tried to fill up nice and early for Silverstone on Monday ahead of any more panic buying this weekend but cannot get any Vpower.
I guess they are replenishing the stocks of 95ron & diesel before catering for their minority customers.
Just hope their is some high octane available at the track & I better bring a spare arm & leg to pay for it!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I e-mailed Silverstone today:

'We currently have good supplies of fuel for the weekend and Easter Monday.'

But still need to drive there. Should have taken the advice of the MP and filled a Jerry can opcorn:


----------



## Tokaikid (May 7, 2007)

Anders_R35 said:


> 'We currently have good supplies of fuel for the weekend and Easter Monday.'


That's good news.
I expect it will be BP102 at £2.50 a litre.


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

Could be a problem for the bank holliday weekend. Not so much panic buying just more fuel is needed generally. 

It's all turned into a bit of a mess. If nothing had ever been said there wouldn't have been this problem. Must have been a light news day to go with a story about something that might not happen. 

I wonder what else might not happen? Nuclear war? Best dig a hole in the ground and sit in it just in case. 
There's also several asteroids that might not hit the earth in the future, take the necessary precautions though and have sex with as many people as possible before we all get vaporised.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Plenty of unleaded and dieseal where I am just none of the good stuff.

Tokaikid; you must be right on what they replenish first

Bit academic as just got the call to say my parts will be another week, so looks like I'll be staying at home :bawling:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> Plenty of unleaded and dieseal where I am just none of the good stuff.
> 
> Tokaikid; you must be right on what they replenish first
> 
> Bit academic as just got the call to say my parts will be another week, so looks like I'll be staying at home :bawling:


That's crap luck, you must be gutted.


----------



## Tokaikid (May 7, 2007)

Zed Ed said:


> Bit academic as just got the call to say my parts will be another week, so looks like I'll be staying at home :bawling:


That's a damn shame.


----------



## Cheesyslug (Feb 7, 2012)

Just had to pay £1.56 for vpower after trying 2 other shell garages....


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

1.43/L 99 Momentum at tesco extra brookland some weeks ago.

I might go for SORN as this is going out of my limits.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Five shells on Wednesday night and all out of v-power. I went for momentum for the first time ever.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Vpower still out in my area.

12 years loyal custom with Shell looking like it is coming to an end.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

If there's no strike and talks haven't decided on a strke, and V-power is the least popular amongst purchasers, why exactly are all london shell garages out of it?


----------



## u116371 (Dec 4, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> If there's no strike and talks haven't decided on a strke, and V-power is the least popular amongst purchasers, why exactly are all london shell garages out of it?


I keep asking myself the same question. Its the same up in Scotland. I can only think they keep such a tiny stock of it per station. They might have 4 pumps but only one tank of it. I saw on the news how the supply chain works so really it should have all been replaced by now however, people are saying the tankers are being used to ferry regular fuels. Doesn't seem to make sense. You could get grain to starving countries quicker!!!!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> If there's no strike and talks haven't decided on a strke, and V-power is the least popular amongst purchasers, why exactly are all london shell garages out of it?


I called Shell to find out, they are giving priority to normal petrol using the V-power tankers to delivery 95Ron. I've e-mailed a complaint and will see what they say.

Tesco in Sunbury have 99 in stock, seems they can supply all of their customers. If my local Shells haven't got stock by the end of today I'll have to fill up with Tesco 99.

Anders


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I have used Momentum 99 for the last 2 years in my GTR and it has been absolutely fine on it. Occasionally I use V Power and to be honest, I prefer the Momentum.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Saw some v power nr Poole today.

Thought I'd died and gone to heaven; shame I only needed diesel.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Thornie Motorsport did a long term in depth fuel comparison between bp102, vpower and tesco 99 and concluded tesco was the best option.

Was interesting to read but I believe his Motorsport escapades are sponsored by tesco so I didn't give it so much credit.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Anders_R35 said:


> I called Shell to find out, they are giving priority to normal petrol using the V-power tankers to delivery 95Ron.


Bloody annoying if true ( which it seems to be since I still can't get V-Power  )

Don't they realise that people who use 95 RON can also use 99, but it doesn't necessarily work the other way around. Hope I can get some before the tanker drivers actually go on strike


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

hmmm... went into Shell yesterday as the lights are on and no V Power and I have no choice but to fill with the regular Shell fuel... is that really bad for the car?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Finally got some V-power, ended up calling around several garages using the Shell station locator. I called the Shell Ace of Spades garage just off the A3 (about 3 miles away) and got someone helpful who understood that 'tuned' cars needs the higher octane. 

He took my number and called back after a check on what they had left in the tanks and said they would alow me to fill up with V-power. So I get to the garage, speak to the guy same chap and he gets one of the guys to fill up the car for me. 

So it seems like the garages do have some left, he said they never let the tanks run completly dry, but you might need to explain how your car can only run on V-power.

I was impressed by the level or service from that garage, but annoyed that my local garage couldn't do the same.

Anders


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

You do need to be a bit careful though because there's a reason they don't let the tanks run dry. Obviously there's a filter on your fuel pipe but whether it would catch everything I don't know


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

No ****ing v power in the whole of the west midland !!!!

Please someone tell me otherwise........ Im getting some serious ****ing withdrawal symptom here .... !

Feel like running someone down with my peddle bike........RRRAAaaaaaaaaahhhh!!


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

sw20GTS said:


> hmmm... went into Shell yesterday as the lights are on and no V Power and I have no choice but to fill with the regular Shell fuel... is that really bad for the car?


I'm not an expert ( and my knowledge is from ages ago ) so take it with a pinch of salt ( or at least verify it! ) The answer is "it could be." The RON rating is ( roughly speaking ) the resistances to ignition, which means that the lower the value, the easier it is to burn the fuel. This sounds counter-intuitive, BUT when a higher rated fuel goes, it goes with a bigger bang, meaning that the burst of energy is quicker ( essentially it ignites with a bigger but shorter bang. ) The main point though is that the timing of the spark to ignite fuel is different depending on the octane. The good news is that the electronics can easily detect the fuel igniting too early and adjust to it, but the temperatures and stresses on the engine are applied at a different point in the cycle, and if the engine is designed to extract the energy from a higher octane than is used it will probably get hotter than it otherwise would, and stress components in ways that are not within normal operating parameters.

Ultimately the odd tank of 95 would probably not do too much harm, but it would take a while to recover full power on higher rated fuel, and don't expect Nissan to cough up for engine related warranty claims!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> Saw some v power nr Poole today.
> 
> Thought I'd died and gone to heaven; shame I only needed diesel.


Where was that in Poole? I need some!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Near Poole, A31 Ringwood westbound.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

sidepipe said:


> You do need to be a bit careful though because there's a reason they don't let the tanks run dry. Obviously there's a filter on your fuel pipe but whether it would catch everything I don't know


I'm not sure the level in the station tank will have an impact on dirt dragged up, the pickup point in the station tank must be at the lowest point in the tank.

I think the GTR has intank filter on each fuel pump and another in the engine bay, so not too worried for one tank of fuel.

It's more likely that it's slightly lower octane if it's been sat their a week.

Anders


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Anders_R35 said:


> I'm not sure the level in the station tank will have an impact on dirt dragged up, the pickup point in the station tank must be at the lowest point in the tank.
> 
> I think the GTR has intank filter on each fuel pump and another in the engine bay, so not too worried for one tank of fuel.
> 
> ...


You're right about the pick-up bring at the lowest point of course, but it seems to be perceived wisdom in the industry that draining the tanks is bad because of the sediment etc.... I'd always assumed that it was to do with the lower volume of petrol meaning that the "vortex" created when the petrol is sucked up causes more stuff to come from the base of the tank than usual.... but must admit that I'd not thought too deeply about it until now ( when I'm desperate to get some  ). If its at all true, then I'd hope that their filters are better than mine, because I don't want my filters clogged 

Not sure I'd be worried about the octane drop-off though - wouldn't have thought that it would have any dangerous effects until it had been sitting for a couple of months. Would be interested to know if anyone has graphed the octane of V-Power over time? Would the fact that V-Power is a "true" 99 RON rather than additive based make it better in that respect?

Oh, and in my drunken post about fuel octane above if anyone is really interested or thinking about using 95 RON, I forgot THE MOST important point, which is that a lower octane rating means that the fuel is more likely to ignite just because it is being compressed rather than by the spark ( diesel engines work on exactly that principle and its why you need to have the spark earlier so that you are controlling it and know when ignition will actually occur. ) Since the GT-R compresses the fuel-air mixture quite highly this can be an issue and again raise the temperatures and stresses and also vastly reducing the useful power from the fuel. Nothing about the ignition timing can prevent this once fuel gets to a certain octane, because this pre-ignition will become the main mode of operation. Although the compression ratio of the GT-R is only around 10.5:1 ( which isn't that outrageous, ) the turbos compress the fuel-air before it even enters the engine and so the effective ratio is much higher. Essentially - don't do it


----------



## ForcedInduction (Dec 8, 2008)

sidepipe said:


> You're right about the pick-up bring at the lowest point of course, but it seems to be perceived wisdom in the industry that draining the tanks is bad because of the sediment etc.... I'd always assumed that it was to do with the lower volume of petrol meaning that the "vortex" created when the petrol is sucked up causes more stuff to come from the base of the tank than usual.... but must admit that I'd not thought too deeply about it until now ( when I'm desperate to get some  ). If its at all true, then I'd hope that their filters are better than mine, because I don't want my filters clogged
> 
> Not sure I'd be worried about the octane drop-off though - wouldn't have thought that it would have any dangerous effects until it had been sitting for a couple of months. Would be interested to know if anyone has graphed the octane of V-Power over time? Would the fact that V-Power is a "true" 99 RON rather than additive based make it better in that respect?
> 
> Oh, and in my drunken post about fuel octane above if anyone is really interested or thinking about using 95 RON, I forgot THE MOST important point, which is that a lower octane rating means that the fuel is more likely to ignite just because it is being compressed rather than by the spark ( diesel engines work on exactly that principle and its why you need to have the spark earlier so that you are controlling it and know when ignition will actually occur. ) Since the GT-R compresses the fuel-air mixture quite highly this can be an issue and again raise the temperatures and stresses and also vastly reducing the useful power from the fuel. Nothing about the ignition timing can prevent this once fuel gets to a certain octane, because this pre-ignition will become the main mode of operation. Although the compression ratio of the GT-R is only around 10.5:1 ( which isn't that outrageous, ) the turbos compress the fuel-air before it even enters the engine and so the effective ratio is much higher. Essentially - don't do it


The GTR's engine compression ratio is 9:1, not many standard turbo cars with over 10:1 other than the VAG group's 2 litre turbo as in the Golf gti which gives them crisp throttle response.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

ForcedInduction said:


> The GTR's engine compression ratio is 9:1, not many standard turbo cars with over 10:1 other than the VAG group's 2 litre turbo as in the Golf gti which gives them crisp throttle response.


Thought I'd read somewhere that the 2012 was 10.5:1, but couldn't be bothered to check . The main point was that the overall compression will be much higher, which is why you need higher octane in the GT-R versus, say, a Toyota Prius


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

There is a reason that fuel stations do not want the tanks to run dry and it is because it will burn the actual pumps within the dispensing pump when it is dry. It seizes the pump!

The pickup point is normally about 10cm above the base of the bulk tank, and it is not unusual for a bit of muck to lay at the bottom (about 2cm). There are very sophisticated systems of vapour recovery and wet stock analysis that protect the motorist and prevent risks of fire.

Octane rating is very strictly controlled and so are the amounts of lubricants and additives that are in the fuel and this is controlled at the refinery.

One of the reasons for a lack of V Power etc is because when there was a shortage of normal unleaded fuel, drivers filled up with the 97 and 99 octane just to keep their tanks topped up and in their blind panic they didn't consider the extra cost. 

I own fuel stations and we sold over 5 times the amount of fuel over the panic period until we ran out. The average fill up cost which is normally £38 went down to £11.50 showing that people were just topping up.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

nurburgringgtr said:


> There is a reason that fuel stations do not want the tanks to run dry and it is because it will burn the actual pumps within the dispensing pump when it is dry. It seizes the pump!


Makes sense. I guess that if the pump is also submerged in the tank ( is it? ) it could also use the fuel as a coolant.

Anyhow, back to the main topic... I'm beginning to get desperate now. No Momentum or V-Power that I've found, range down to 30 miles, supposed to be going on the Euro Tour in a week and a half and a "real" strike probably to be announced soon. Does anyone have any more info on when we may be able to get go juice???? :bawling:

Edit: Woo-hoo! My local Shell's had a delivery... I'd better go panic-buy some


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> Near Poole, A31 Ringwood westbound.


Perfect many thanks...that Shell has just been refurbished


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Henry 145 said:


> Perfect many thanks...that Shell has just been refurbished


That's the one

Excellent range of hot pasties ( vat qualifying )


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

hmmm I guess I will have to use up the tank as quickly as possible then

:smokin:

Although saying that no V power still for me unless I drive over 25 miles


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

For info - plenty of v-power here (RG26) @ 149.9p/litre, filled the R33 yesterday.


----------

